# Waterspout at Pensacola Beach Pier



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Went fishing for the first time in a while this evening. Got a small Spanish and a ladyfish. There were a few hardtails and sharks around, along with some porpoises. 

Rainclouds moved in, and a waterspout formed. It was really cool, reaching from the clouds down to the water and making the water churn. It looked like it was going to dissipate, but then strengthened and appeared to move closer to shore. 

I left, trying to beat the rain that appeared to be coming in. It was a pleasant evening, despite the slow fishing.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looked like this?









Jimmy


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Jimmy, is that pic from this evening? It sure looks like the one we saw. Some of the time the bottom part was hard to see, just like in the pic.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

TarponDan said:


> Jimmy, is that pic from this evening? It sure looks like the one we saw. Some of the time the bottom part was hard to see, just like in the pic.


Yep! my son has a video, it would get intense near the bottom then go back up. 

Pretty cool!

Jimmy


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

I wanna see the vid haha


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

There are several videos of yesterday's water spout posted on youtube. Here's one of them:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I just seen this on Good Morning America then pulled up PFF and see this. GMA had this same pic in their weather segment. Really good photo.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Used to see quite a few back when I was working on the beach, seen one that was two that formed into one at the waters surface, shaped like a V.


----------

